# Walmart = Evil



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Just the other day I was going to Walmart to pick up some tank decor and when I stopped to take a look at the Bettas one of them was DEAD! I mean so dead that it looks like he was dead for at least 3 days. He was even decomposing! So what does that say about the employees of Walmart.. It says they they probably either didn't care they had a fish or they haven't fed the fish or even glanced at them at all... I believe it was both.. But that is horrible.. He was such a beautiful Betta. I am never shopping at Walmart for pet supplies ever again!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

:[ My new betta just came from Walmart and He has ich and fin rot but He looks so happy...:[ Agh I hate most walmarts too....:BIGweepy:


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh I'm sorry to hear that.. hope he gets well soon!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yup! That's the condition you see bettas at most stores unfortunately. 
Even Petco which brings beautiful bettas over here will restock their betta wall without even looking to see if they need to throw away any dead ones.
Whenever I find dead bettas at stores, I move them to the front of the shelf since I can never find an employee.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Look at my signature and you know how I feel.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

At my local petco I reported to an employee about four dead Bettas. One of my local Walmart stopped carrying fish, and another has an older man who takes care of the fish, but on his days off the tanks go back to being awful.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I'm going on a rescue mission to Wal-Mart tonight, TINY red CT that I fell in love with a few days ago. Hoping he's still there... and alive... COMING WITH ME. like I said in a previous thread, HE'S MINE. At least I hope so. I have yet to see any dead bettas at our south lincoln wal-mart, but i've seen some very sick ones, as well as other species floating dead in their tanks.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

My walmart is good about their fish.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I went to walmart yesterday and one was almost dead and the others were in nasty water.


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Went to walmart the other day. found 6 dead! :evil: And 4 of them were decaying and falling apart! looks like they have been dead for at least a week!


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Walmart IS evil. I don't blame the workers for not having the time nor energy to look after the fish. Walmart overworked and mistreated their employees before the current recession and I bet now they have skeleton crews working themselves to death, just a lot of other companies with greedy employers taking advantage of an employer's market. I just don't buy from Walmart, period.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I've said it before but I'll say it again. If you disagree with how a Wal-mart treats its fish DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT. Obviously not all wal-marts mistreat their fish which goes to show that it is not a corporate issue, its a matter of management. Management does not like when corporate gets in their business so the best thing to do first is to find the manager of the entire store tell him/her that you are disgusted with the conditions of the fish and if they don't improve you will be reporting the store to Walmart inc.

Don't be overly emotional, just state your opinion and back it up with facts. Be able to say how many dead fish you saw, what tanks/cups they were in, how many fish were thin, sick, in dirty water, etc. Also write down the date and time when you saw all this because if the store manager does nothing you as a consumer have a right to go to corporate and express your concerns.

This has been done successfully before and can be done again if you do it correctly, looking at it from a business and consumer ethics standpoint and not an animal rights standpoint because no one in the corporate circle gives a crap about 35c fish dieing they care about making money. You have to show them that mistreatment of fish will cause them to loose money AND bring unwanted attention (a.k.a MEDIA).


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Looks like someone got to management before I did, since tonight the fish at my wal-mart looked great! It looks like one had a tail-biting problem but other than that... wow. I was really happy to see what I saw. I was expecting to get pretty angry with their conditions, but I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Kato Aaron (May 6, 2010)

I want to get a job at wal mart just so i can keep the fish alive and know that they arent rotting away in a miserable cup ( the walmart i live near isnt too bad about keeping the jars clean, but they could do a lot better.


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

I've never been to a Wal*Mart that carried bettas, but they sound pretty horrible from what I've heard on this site. The worst I've seen a Pet Store treat their bettas was the PetSmart near my aunt's house..Second worst being a LFS also by my aunt's house. Surprisingly, their bigger tanks with species other than bettas were crystal clean and all the fish were healthy. However, they kept some of their bettas in TINY containers. I swear I saw one that was in something akin to a candy dish..Hardly any water. I wanted to say something but didn't have a chance because my mom was yelling at me to hurry up. I certainly will next time if their conditions haven't changed.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

metalbetta said:


> Looks like someone got to management before I did, since tonight the fish at my wal-mart looked great! It looks like one had a tail-biting problem but other than that... wow. I was really happy to see what I saw. I was expecting to get pretty angry with their conditions, but I was pleasantly surprised.


Were they the same bettas or new ones? If it was a new shipment then you should keep your eyes out for changes. If these are new and they start to deteriorate you can start documenting their health as time goes by and then you can report it to management as stated earlier.

Hope things get better at your walmart. =]


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

theres a video on youtube called walmart murder. there was a sale at walmart 6 bettas for $1. guy went to check it out. 6 bettas left. BUT ALL 6 were dead.. some sale..


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> Looks like someone got to management before I did, since tonight the fish at my wal-mart looked great! It looks like one had a tail-biting problem but other than that... wow. I was really happy to see what I saw. I was expecting to get pretty angry with their conditions, but I was pleasantly surprised.


 maybe they saw my thread lol


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Well I got my fish, Bart, and he had to been in about 3 cm of water... It was terrible.. so I just had to buy him


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

> I've said it before but I'll say it again. If you disagree with how a Wal-mart treats its fish DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT.


the every other 'death to walmart' posts are getting kind of annoying (no offence guys) but really there are about 800 of them that say the exact same thing. We all know how bad walmart treats their fish, so theres no need to keep submitting post after post. 
However, if there were like 7 bettas in a cup in the noodle aisle then thats kind of post worthy


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Nope, they were last week's shipment, I had my eye on my newest guy last Wednesday, got him last night.


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

ok


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

No store can properly take care of fish. Why don't you try to get a job there and take care of them yourself!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Ha.... If I ever worked at a fish store I'd just end up taking bettas home after every shift!


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

Lol me too! If you really have a problem with the way the stores are treating them you should complain and threaten to report them and the problem is fixed almost instantly.


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

The thing is with WalMart, the person in charge of pets ends up getting stolen away for various other departments and duties because WalMart's cheap. They get stuck in Lawn and Garden, Housewares, emptying trucks, and all sorts of things. So they never really get to take proper care of the fish in a lot of stores.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

my betta, riley, was from walmart. he's the crowntail in the picture. i didn't think he'd live very long since he was from walmart, but i'll have had him for six months on thursday. walmart shouldn't sell bettas if they aren't going to properly care for them!!!!! a cup of water as small as they sell the bettas in would need to be changed EVERY DAY. i highly doubt it gets changed twice a week! >:-[


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

My walmarts pretty good with bettas. Sure they are in the little cups, but that doesn't bother me at all as long as they are kept clean. They are also really good about only keeping 15 or so bettas at a time so it's more manageable.


----------



## Refrigerate (Nov 7, 2008)

I've always hated Walmart for that. And you know that the only people purchasing fish from there are probably idiots or kids that will own the fish for two weeks until it dies of starvation or disease. Just the other day, I was there and saw a 9 year old banging on the tanks just because he was bored.

I used to rescue fish from there, and even though my heart is in the right place when I would do that, I was still giving them my business. I boycott the Walmart fish area now :-D


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

i went once and found EIGHT dead! and another time, there was a one eyed goldfish and another with a big cut in its side at walmart!


----------



## Cloelia (Apr 27, 2010)

Of the three Walmarts within reasonable driving distance at least two of them took pretty good care of their fish. Maybe not great, but good, all things considered. All three of them have phased out their fish sections over the past few years, though. It was probably because people don't go to Walmart to buy fish when there is a pet store in the same shopping plaza. It makes me happy to know that.

Anyway, I know people like to go rescue their fish, but if you keep buying them, they keep having a reason to get more, and so on and so on... A better strategy would be ensuring that other people in your area stop buying Walmart fish.


----------



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

It's not really the cups that bother me so much, but at my Wal-Mart the bettas are kept in literally just an inch of water in their cup. Barely enough to cover them. It's absolutely horrifying. I haven't gone back since, and that was a looong time ago.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh bettas looking dead for days, thats just how fish usually decay. I left my house for an overnight stay with some friends and came back to find my betta dead against the filter intake, he looked like he'd been dead for a few days but it was barely 16 hours.


----------



## artist4life (Aug 12, 2010)

my wall mart stopped selling fish and the betta (Bubbles) i got from petco has ich im in the middle of treatment now


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

I won't touch Walmart. I go to Meijer instead, and buy my bettas from Aquabid, Bettysplendens, other dealers, a Petco and PetSmart, and a LPS that I know the owners of.


----------



## misterBetta22 (Jul 18, 2012)

My walmart doesn't really sell bettas but I'm glad they dont. I dont want anymore bettas in that store EVER. I saw this on you tube too.


----------



## marshamore (Apr 20, 2012)

unfortunately, i have worked at walmart and i buy my fish from walmart, and they do in fact, take horrible care of them. 

the unfortunate part of it is, if i had the financial ability to buy from aquabid or something, i would. if there was another pet store, i would. i live in a very small town in the middle of no where, walmarts the only place within a two hour driving radius that sells fish. :\

two of my guys came to my with horrible fin rot. but, i took them in, because they looked the worst. they're both healthy and thriving now, beautiful boys. the one fish i didn't get ill, is my baby HMDT dunn. but he does have what looks like a deformity in his spine, it's a little bump, and it just slopes down towards his head. it doesn't affect him, though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

2 year old thread.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

People really should get Walmart stores (the ones that treat the fish bad, they don't all mistreat the fish, thank goodness) to either take better care of the fish or stop selling them.


----------

